# Ipod Shuffle 2 et 4 Go



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ça se passe ICI


----------



## ederntal (27 Mai 2005)

4Go sans ecran il y a moins d'interet que dans le Mini... Mais bon il faut bien qu'il progresse en taille (ou qu'il baisse de prix) pour assurer les ventes.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

Un si grand nobre de titres pour une lecture oblagatoirement aléatoire, ça fait un peu bancale. A moins de passer à un format de compression moins destructif qui occuperait plus de place.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2005)

ben si, t'a encore plus de surprises  !!!


----------



## tyler_d (27 Mai 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ben si, t'a encore plus de surprises  !!!




je dirais meme plus : "ta vie est plus pimentée !"


----------



## kitetrip (27 Mai 2005)

Avec plus de 1Go de musique, l'iPod Shuffle perdrait toute crédibilité...


----------



## minime (28 Mai 2005)

Encore une rumeur de Digitimes. Pour l'instant le shuffle 512 Mo est vendu 109 euros, et le modèle 1 Go est à 159 euros. En plus des préoccupations à propos de l'absence d'écran en cas d'augmentation de la capacité on peut se demander quel serait le prix de 2 Go voire 4 Go de mémoire flash. Les modèles actuels datent seulement de janvier, je ne sais pas si les tarifs de la mémoire ont beaucoup diminué en à peine six mois.

La dernière dépêche d'AppleInsider reprend l'idée en partie, mais suggère une autre forme de baladeur à mémoire flash, avec un écran : «_AppleInsider__ sources believe Apple is destine to use at least one of these chips for a future digital music player that will debut in the next month or so. [&#8230;] The most reliable rumors suggest the new breed of flash-based iPods, due this spring, will contain a display screen._ »


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

En fait c'est plus une rumeur. Je viens de discuter avec un revendeur mac qui m'a dis que pour l'instant apple se focalisait sur l'ipod shuffle 2 Go qui sortira cette année et le 4 Go sortira l'année prochaine.
Je sait pas si c'était top secret, mais je dirait pas son nom


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

Dans ce cas prions pour qu'il y ait un écran ou un quelconque moyen d'affichage !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2005)

Un Shuffle de plus grande capacité ferait trop concurrence au Mini, donc je ne sais pas si Apple y trouve un avantage, a moins que les Mini voit leur capacité augmenté, genre 10 Go.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Un Shuffle de plus grande capacité ferait trop concurrence au Mini, donc je ne sais pas si Apple y trouve un avantage, a moins que les Mini voit leur capacité augmenté, genre 10 Go.



Oui, mais bon, en tout cas pour le 2Go c'est certain, c'est pour cette année, mais le 4Go devrait bel et bien suivre. Peut être une augmentation de la capacité des ipod photo, disparition des ipod classiques écran noir et blanc, mais augmentation du disque dur des ipod minis (et pourquoi pas en couleur comme le futur creative zen micro avec écran couleur  ) mais bon... je sait pas si ça sera pour tout de suite, mais ça ferait très mal aux concurrents !


----------



## ederntal (2 Juin 2005)

Les revendeurs en savent rarement plus que nous. Avec la politique d'apple, la seule source des revendeurs c'est les sites de rumeurs.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Effectivement Apple a pour habitude de garder le secret jusqu'au bout, donc je ne sais pas si les revendeurs peuvent beaucoup s'avancer.
Sinon, la disparition de l'iPod pour une augmentation de la taille du mini, et du Shuffle, pourquoi pas.

Mais je ne pense pas que le Shuffle puisse beaucoup  gagner en capacité de stockage avant le mini, car cela poserait trop de probleme au mini.

Donc je pense qu'on aura le temps de voir l'iPod mini 8 ou 10 Go avant le shuffle 4 Go


----------



## Sly73 (2 Juin 2005)

Il faut un écran à l'iPod Shuffle !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut un écran à l'iPod Shuffle !!!



Perso je le préfère sans :rateau:


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Juin 2005)

Ce serait bien de lui intégrer la radio afin que ma soeur n'est plus d'arguments pour ne pas aller chez apple !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2005)

Un écran sur le shuffle augmenterai sa taille, et donc il perdrait de son intérêt, donc je ne pense pas que ce soit un bon choix.

Sinon effectivement, l'intégration de la radio serait pas mal.


----------



## Cekter (6 Juin 2005)

Un ipod mini à 10 Go !!! Et je cours l'acheter dès demain !!! C'est trop beau un ipod mini, la seule chose qui m'arrête c'est la capacité de stockage face à un ipod classique.


----------



## Cricri (14 Juin 2005)

2 et 4 GB

http://www2.shopping.com/xFS?KW=ipod+shuffle&FD=0

http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Apple_iPod_Shuffle_2_GB


----------



## morden (14 Juin 2005)

pour ma part je pense que si le shuffle integre un moyen d'avoir plus d'une playlist alors la taille pourrait augmenter sans pour autant remettre en cause le concept de depart ... si on peut faire de l'aléatoire entre la totalité du repertoire ou bien juste dans certaines playlist (qu'on parametrerais dans itunes) alors ça serai un bon truc 


enfin c'est juste mon avis  l'ecran de mmn ipod me sert tout de meme pas mal  );

a part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (16 Juin 2005)

S'ils font un 2 go avec un écran, ça aura frôlé la perfection l'approche de ce marché.

Ils se lancent sur un marché déjà existant et ultra-concurrentiel il y à 6 mois. Si le shuffle était sorti comme les autres avec son écran, serait-il à plus de 50% de PDM ?

Là, on a une argumentation marketing basée sur son point faible, et hop le succès. Maintenant il n'y a plus qu'à adapter le produit à la concurrence, et c'est ce qu'on pourra appeler une belle percée sur un marché pourtant installé.

Par contre monter à 2 go sans écran ...  si au moins on peut zapper entre ses playlist.

A bientot  

Laurent


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Juin 2005)

donc pour vous shuffle devient mini et mini maxi  comme si les revendeurs savaient quelque chose...une rumeur de plus...


----------



## minime (30 Juin 2005)

Deuxième vague de rumeurs à propos du shuffle, reprise sur MacRumors.


----------



## ericroc (1 Juillet 2005)

ca se confirme sur les sites américains et aussi un ipod Mini 8 Gb avec écran couleur, affaire a suivre ici


----------



## Dino (24 Juillet 2005)

qu'en est-t'il aujourd'hui de ces rumeurs???


----------



## noche84 (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour le moment, toutes les rumeurs sont consacrées à la sortie future et probable de nouveaux mac minis et iBooks...


Au sinon Consomac donne toujours me même avis depuis le 30 Juin... http://www.consomac.fr/index.php?page=ipodshuffle

Quand les esprits échauffés et impatients auront pu assouvir leur soif de mise à jour pour les 2 modèles su-cités, on aura peut-etre des nouvelles du shuffle


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Si le mini sort en 8Go avec écran couleur, je prends tout de suite, après avoir vendu mon mini 6Go.

Sinon concernant le shuffle, un écran 1 ligne avec 15 caractères juste pour afficher l'auteur et le titre ca suffirai, car un trop grand écran lui ferait perdre l'interet de sa petite taille


----------



## Macintosheux (23 Août 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment, toutes les rumeurs sont consacrées à la sortie future et probable de nouveaux mac minis et iBooks...
> 
> Au sinon Consomac donne toujours me même avis depuis le 30 Juin... http://www.consomac.fr/index.php?page=ipodshuffle
> 
> Quand les esprits échauffés et impatients auront pu assouvir leur soif de mise à jour pour les 2 modèles su-cités, on aura peut-etre des nouvelles du shuffle



Les rumeurs ne font que se reprendre les unes les autres... je ne vais pas faire une prose à chaque petit bruit !  
Tant qu'il n'y a rien de vraiment nouveau qui fasse un minimum avancer le schmilblick, il n'y a pas de raison de newser dans le vide.


----------



## lol71 (24 Août 2005)

chez asono, il y a un joli petit mp3 qui aurai tres bien pu etre dans la gamme apple........et avec un ecran!!!!! comme quoi c'est possible


http://asono.com/play


----------



## Freelancer (24 Août 2005)

lol71 a dit:
			
		

> chez asono, il y a un joli petit mp3 qui aurai tres bien pu etre dans la gamme apple........et avec un ecran!!!!! comme quoi c'est possible
> 
> 
> http://asono.com/play


 
ce lecteur n'a pas d'écran... Son grand frère, le mica possède un écran à sa base


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Salut ! 

Juste une question : si 1 iPod Shuffle sort à 2 Go ou plus, le modèle 512 Mo disparaîtrait-il ?


----------



## Delgesu (24 Août 2005)

Personellement, la version "Shuffle" de l'iPod ne m'attire déja que dans sa version 512 Mo. 1 Go , je trouve cela beaucoup trop pour un lecteur sans écran. C'est l'iPod de tous les jours pour aller en ville, aller courir, les petits déplacements quotidiens.  512 Mo de musique au format AAC, ça fait déja un sacré paquet de morceaux de zizique embarqué.


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Personellement, la version "Shuffle" de l'iPod ne m'attire déja que dans sa version 512 Mo. 1 Go , je trouve cela beaucoup trop pour un lecteur sans écran. C'est l'iPod de tous les jours pour aller en ville, aller courir, les petits déplacements quotidiens. 512 Mo de musique au format AAC, ça fait déja un sacré paquet de morceaux de zizique embarqué.



Pareil 

Moi ce qui me fait peur (et hésiter à acheter) c'est la batterie : il faut acheter en plus une station d'accueil et quand la batterie est morte, Apple t'en remet une pour presque... 140 euros !!! Du vol je trouve. 
Maintenant, si la batterie me dure 6-7 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Pareil
> il faut acheter en plus une station d'accuei


Heu... perso la station d'accueil je voit pas l'intéret....


----------



## Delgesu (24 Août 2005)

Mais j'ai déja surpris dans le train des gens changeant les piles de leur lecteur MP3 flash. Si j'ai bien compris, l'iPod shuffle est lui sur batterie, et ça c'est une excellente idée, très simple, mais fallait y penser (comme l'iPod normal, on branche et ça recharge) . Si je devais acheter un lecteur de ce genre, c'est l'iPod shuffle que je choisirais pour cette raison.  ça doit être mon éducation: "Les trucs qui bouffent des piles, c'est pour les couillons!"


----------



## Nobody (24 Août 2005)

Oui, la batterie rechargeable, c'est une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai choisi le shuffle pour mes fistons. Et comme station d'accueil, j'ai mon iBook! 

Moi non plus je ne vois pas un shuffle de plus de 1 Go sans écran. J'espère juste qu'ils baisseront le prix du 512 Mb (et du 1 Gb) plutôt que de le supprimer à la vente. Si le 1 Gb reste à 139 ¤, à combien sera le 2 Gb? Et le 4 Gb? Le mini 4 Gb est à 209 ¤... Il risque de disparaitre, lui...

Ouaip... Va y avoir du rififi chez les iPod...


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Heu... perso la station d'accueil je voit pas l'intéret....



Désolé mais je ne comprends pas : à quoi sert-elle, cette station d'accueil ?
On peut recharger son ipod Shuffle en le branchant en USB sur son Mac, c'est ça ? 

Pour l'impossibilité (?) de changer soi-même sa batterie quand elle est morte, je persiste : ça sent l'arnaque. Non ?


----------



## mc_quafton (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je ne comprends pas : à quoi sert-elle, cette station d'accueil ?
> On peut recharger son ipod Shuffle en le branchant en USB sur son Mac, c'est ça ?
> 
> Pour l'impossibilité (?) de changer soi-même sa batterie quand elle est morte, je persiste : ça sent l'arnaque. Non ?



Je vais tenté de t'éclairer un peu.

Oui le iPod Shuffle peu se brancher directement sur un port USB autant pour la synchronisation avec iTunes que pour la recharge des batteries.

L'idée de vendre une station d'acceuil pour le shuffle, c'est pour les gens qui n'ont pas de ports USB en façade de leur ordinateur et qui ne veulent pas déplacer leur tour chaque fois qu'ils doivent brancher le iPod. 

Ça peut également servire à ceux qui ont des ports USB très mal foutu, c'est-à-dire que le port est placé trop près d'un autre ou bien que le port est légèrement encavé se qui empêche le iPod Shuffle de bien se branché (c'est d'ailleur mon cas, mais pour le prix de la station d'acceuil (29¤ / 39$can), j'ai préféré me prendre un cable USB standard).

Pour se qui est des batteries, on peut considéré que c'est de l'arnaque c'est sur. Mais bon je m'en fou un peu parce que j'ai pris le bloc de 2 batteries AAA pour mon shuffle sa règle mon problème concernant le remplacement de la batterie.


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

mc_quafton a dit:
			
		

> Je vais tenté de t'éclairer un peu.



Merci c'est plus clair.
Sauf la fin !  
Les 2 piles AAA permettent d'écouter 20 heures de musique, c'est ça ? J'ai du mal à me représenter mais je ne trouve pas ça énorme...

Et j'hésite encore à m'acheter le Shuffle...  Il peut servir aussi de clé USB si j'ai bien compris ? Et est-on obligé comme je l'ai lu quelque part, d'écouter les morceaux de zique dans le désordre ?!?

P.S. : je viens de voir le prix des Ecouteurs Etymotic Research 6i Isolator : je suis mort de rire. Presque 1000 balles pour des écouteurs ah là là...


----------



## Aragorn (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je ne comprends pas : à quoi sert-elle, cette station d'accueil ?
> On peut recharger son ipod Shuffle en le branchant en USB sur son Mac, c'est ça ?



Bonsoir,

Sur les iMac G3, il est impossible de connecter correctement l'iPod Shuffle. Tu es donc obligé de passer par une station d'accueil ou une rallonge USB. :mouais:

J'ai opté pour le *DLO Flexible dock. *C'est super pratique, pas trop cher et tu peux l'orienter comme tu veux ! 

:king:


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai opté pour le *DLO Flexible dock. *C'est super pratique, pas trop cher et tu peux l'orienter comme tu veux ! :king:



C'est vrai que c'est pas cher. Mais ne peut-on pas le brancher sur un clavier Apple, tout simplement ? Un port USB est occupé par ma souris, mais le second est libre...


----------



## Aragorn (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Et j'hésite encore à m'acheter le Shuffle...  Il peut servir aussi de clé USB si j'ai bien compris ? Et est-on obligé comme je l'ai lu quelque part, d'écouter les morceaux de zique dans le désordre ?!?



 Le Shuffle peut servir de clé USB. Tu définis la taille mémoire dont tu as besoin via iTunes.
 Avec le Shuffle tu peux écouter tes morceaux dans l'ordre ou aléatoirement : c'est toi qui décide ! 

Je possède un iPod Shuffle 512 Mo et j'en suis très content.

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est pas cher. Mais ne peut-on pas le brancher sur un clavier Apple, tout simplement ? Un port USB est occupé par ma souris, mais le second est libre...



Sur le clavier, il n'y a pas assez de courant pour alimenter l'iPod. Ca ne marchera pas. 
Les ports sur le clavier servent pour une souris, un APN,... Tu ne peux pas y brancher des périphériques qui consomment assez de courant.
Ton iPod doit être branché sur un port de l'unité centrale. Il te faudra peut-être investir dans un petit hub USB pour brancher imprimante, scanner,...

:king:


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je possède un iPod Shuffle 512 Mo et j'en suis très content.
> 
> :king:



Depuis combien de temps l'avez-vous ? Quels formats audio lit-il exactement ? mp3, Wav...
L'autonomie annoncée est-elle réelle ? iTunes n'est pas trop compliqué à utiliser ? (Je débute).

Merci ! 

Lamidenis, qui se laisse doucement convaincre...


----------



## Aragorn (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Depuis combien de temps l'avez-vous ? Quels formats audio lit-il exactement ? mp3, Wav...
> L'autonomie annoncée est-elle réelle ? iTunes n'est pas trop compliqué à utiliser ? (Je débute).
> 
> Merci !
> ...



Je l'ai depuis 1 mois  iTunes est très facile à utiliser et avec l'iPod Shuffle c'est du "plug and play" : on le connecte, iTunes se lance et on enregistre la musique que l'on veut. C'est super simple ! 

Concernant l'autonomie, je ne l'ai encore jamais rechargé. Je ne sais pas s'il tient les 12 heures annoncées.

Les formats audio : AAC, MP3, WAV et Audible

:king:


----------



## lamidenis (24 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces renseignements, c'est très sympa. :style:


----------



## mc_quafton (24 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Depuis combien de temps l'avez-vous ? Quels formats audio lit-il exactement ? mp3, Wav...
> L'autonomie annoncée est-elle réelle ? iTunes n'est pas trop compliqué à utiliser ? (Je débute).
> 
> Merci !
> ...



J'ai mon iPod Shuffle 512mo depuis février (Je l'ai commandé le jour même de sa sortie). Depuis je m'en sert pratiquement tout les jours et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Pour l'autonomie, je l'ai testé et l'autonomie annoncé est bien réel (environ 12 heures).


----------



## lamidenis (25 Août 2005)

De plus en plus l'eau à la bouche...
Pourrai-je m'en servir aussi pour transférer des données de mon Mac vers mon PC et inversement ? 

Faut-il attendre septembre et d'éventuels changements dans les ipod ? (baisse de prix pour le 512 Mo avec l'arrivée du 2Go ?)

A+


----------



## Aragorn (25 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> De plus en plus l'eau à la bouche...
> Pourrai-je m'en servir aussi pour transférer des données de mon Mac vers mon PC et inversement ?



Normalement oui car c'est une clé USB. Par contre, sur ton PC il faudra installer les logiciels fournis avec le shuffle (pilote et iTunes).




			
				lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Faut-il attendre septembre et d'éventuels changements dans les ipod ? (baisse de prix pour le 512 Mo avec l'arrivée du 2Go ?)
> 
> A+



Je te conseillerais d'attendre, surtout si tu n'es pas pressé. En effet, il y a des chances pour que de nouveaux iPod arrivent. Patiente un peu, si c'est le cas, on peut penser que les iPod shuffle 512 et 1Go vont baisser.

:king:


----------



## lamidenis (27 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseillerais d'attendre
> :king:



Ah là là... De passage à Carrefour... Je n'ai pas pu résister :rose::love:


----------



## marot (30 Août 2005)

SAN FRANCISCO, 30 août (Reuters) - Apple Computer < APPLE COMPUTER INC > a annoncé lundi le lancement début septembre d'un nouveau produit qui pourrait être un baladeur musical numérique iPod Shuffle doté d'une capacité de stockage nettement accrue.

On s'attend à ce que le groupe propose un iPod de quatre gigaoctets avec des cartes à mémoire flash, comme celles utilisées sur les appareils photo numériques, plutôt qu'avec un disque dur.

Cet appareil pourrait contenir environ 1.000 chansons, soit quatre fois plus que le modèle iPod Shuffle actuel.

Apple a prévu une conférence de presse à San Francisco le 7 septembre à 17h00 GMT (19h00 heure française).


----------



## pim (30 Août 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Ah là là... De passage à Carrefour... Je n'ai pas pu résister :rose::love:



Je trouve redoutable de trouver l'iPod shuffle à Carrefour. On peut l'acheter comme un produit de grande consommation... Loin des attentes interminables du livreur TNT.

Pour revenir au sujet, Ok pour un iPod shuffle de capacité accrue, mais :

- d'une part, attention au prix final, n'oublions pas qu'au niveau marketing il est important pour Apple d'avoir des iPods à tous les prix - pour inonder le marché ;

- et d'autre part, cette histoire de cartes flash comme dans les appareils photos je n'y crois pas, cela aurait trop de conséquence sur le prix, parce qu'une carte flash est forcément plus chère que la même mémoire "non amovible".


----------



## vincmyl (30 Août 2005)

Peut etre que le 7, tout cela sera annoncé


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Normalement oui car c'est une clé USB. Par contre, sur ton PC il faudra installer les logiciels fournis avec le shuffle (pilote et iTunes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas besoin du pilote pour usage en tant que clé USB sur PC avec windows XP


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Concernant l'autonomie, je ne l'ai encore jamais rechargé. Je ne sais pas s'il tient les 12 heures annoncées.


Vu que le shuffle se charge sur le port USB, tu le recharge à Chaque fois que tu le met à jour


----------



## lamidenis (5 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve redoutable de trouver l'iPod shuffle à Carrefour. On peut l'acheter comme un produit de grande consommation... Loin des attentes interminables du livreur TNT.



Surtout que là, en ce moment, il est à 99 euros au lieu de 109...
J'ai perdu 10 euros à 10 jours d'intervalle snif ! :sick::casse:


----------



## pim (6 Septembre 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que là, en ce moment, il est à 99 euros au lieu de 109...
> J'ai perdu 10 euros à 10 jours d'intervalle snif ! :sick::casse:



Hola, n'as-tu pas abusé d'alcool de banane, petit singe ? En effet, autant sur l'AppleStore "normal" que sur l'AppleStore Éducation, le schuffle est toujours à 109 ¤ !

De toute façon qu'importe, 10 jours d'utilisation d'un produit pommé quelqu'il soit vaut bien mieux que 10 ¤  :rateau:


----------



## lamidenis (6 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Hola, n'as-tu pas abusé d'alcool de banane, petit singe ? En effet, autant sur l'AppleStore "normal" que sur l'AppleStore Éducation, le schuffle est toujours à 109 ¤ !
> 
> De toute façon qu'importe, 10 jours d'utilisation d'un produit pommé quelqu'il soit vaut bien mieux que 10 ¤  :rateau:



J'ai le catalogue Carrefour sous les yeux : le iPod Shuffle est à 99 euros. 
Et je suis à jeûn ! 

A+


----------



## pim (6 Septembre 2005)

lamidenis a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le catalogue Carrefour sous les yeux : le iPod Shuffle est à 99 euros.
> Et je suis à jeûn !



Ah désolé  :rose: 

Quel imbécile je fais, en plus je l'ai jeté le fameux catalogue


----------

